# What style of art is this?



## Androxine Vortex (Feb 1, 2015)

I'm really sorry i can't post links on my phone and my laptop is getting fixed but if you search for, divine comedy art, look at the images that are specifically shaded in black and white. I really like that style of art that looks realistic but has that "fine pencil" design. Also Google the cover art for the album Evangelion by the band Behemoth. Same style.


----------



## FarmerBrown (Feb 1, 2015)

Looks like etching (AKA plate prints). The artist covers a plate in special wax, carves the design, pours acid and ta-da--etched plate. 

Etching - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## CupofJoe (Feb 2, 2015)

From the album cover... it may be an engraving or something made to look like it was and then lithograph printed...


----------



## Mythopoet (Feb 2, 2015)

It sounds like you're looking at the illustrations for The Divine Comedy done by Gustave Dore who worked with wood engraving. This is, I believe, commonly how illustrations for print books were done before more advanced technology came along. The "fine pencil" look of it is likely because of the wood engraving medium, which would provide greater contrast for a black and white illustration.


----------



## skip.knox (Feb 2, 2015)

Or steel engraving. Metal allows for a much finer level of detail than can be achieved with wood, which wears upon repeated print runs. It was popular in the late 19thc.

BTW, late 19thc history books are *great* resources for illustrations. The pictures are rotten history, but they are most excellent for the fantasy writer.


----------

